# Installazione gentoo-macbook

## nikolis

Ciao vorrei installare gentoo sul mio macbook

 una volta caricato il sistema live non mi permette l'installazione

 perche secondo lui non c'e la partizione....

invece winxp riesce ad installarsi.

grazie

----------

## djinnZ

 :Confused:  un tantino generica come richiesta di aiuto. Iniziarei con il dare uno sguardo qui.

Se lo hai già letto ed il problema è che che non ti rileva il disco (ed hai usato un termine improprio) inizia con il postare dmesg.

----------

## Cerberos86

io ti consiglio vivamente di cercare su gentoo-wiki. C'è una guida completa con tutti i passi e i consigli per l'installazione, dal gestore del boot agli ultimi driver (wifi e webcam comprese)...

Io (e altra gente) hanno installato senza problemi...

Good Luck

----------

## codadilupo

i mac, come noto, sono macchine particolari. I mac-intel lo sono ancor piu' e a seconda che tu usi bootcamp o altro, dovrai compartarti differentemente... auguri!   :Twisted Evil: 

Coda

----------

## Cerberos86

mah... sinceramente con i mac-tel (come quello in questione) le cose non mi sembrano tanto diverse... l'unica differenza è l'uso dell'EFI non e non del BIOS classico, cosa facilmente risolvibile con ottimi risultati usando refit...

Cheers

----------

## nikolis

Scusate il il ritardo

Uso bootcamp ed ho seguito le guide bene ma non capisco dove sbsglio.

gentoo@livecd ~ $ dmesg

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@kagome) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Wed Apr 4 05:44:43 UTC 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003e0f4000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003e0f4000 - 000000003e2f5000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003e2f5000 - 000000003eebe000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003eebe000 - 000000003eeef000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003eeef000 - 000000003ef00000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ef00000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

96MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 254196) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   254196

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   254196

On node 0 totalpages: 254196

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 193 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 24627 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 APPLE                                 ) @ 0x000fe020

ACPI: XSDT (v001 APPLE   Apple00 0x000000a5      0x01000013) @ 0x3eefd1c0

ACPI: FADT (v003 APPLE   Apple00 0x000000a5 Loki 0x0000005f) @ 0x3eefb000

ACPI: HPET (v001 APPLE   Apple00 0x00000001 Loki 0x0000005f) @ 0x3eefa000

ACPI: MADT (v001 APPLE   Apple00 0x00000001 Loki 0x0000005f) @ 0x3eef9000

ACPI: MCFG (v001 APPLE   Apple00 0x00000001 Loki 0x0000005f) @ 0x3eef8000

ACPI: ASF! (v032 APPLE   Apple00 0x00000001 Loki 0x0000005f) @ 0x3eef7000

ACPI: SBST (v001 APPLE   Apple00 0x00000001 Loki 0x0000005f) @ 0x3eef6000

ACPI: ECDT (v001 APPLE   Apple00 0x00000001 Loki 0x0000005f) @ 0x3eef5000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 APPLE     CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20050309) @ 0x3eeef000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 SataRe  SataPri 0x00001000 INTL 0x20050309) @ 0x3eebd000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 SataRe  SataSec 0x00001000 INTL 0x20050309) @ 0x3eebc000

ACPI: DSDT (v001 APPLE   MacBook 0x00020001 INTL 0x20050309) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:b0000000)

Detected 1995.270 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 252211

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0549000 soft=c0529000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 996900k/1016784k available (3162k kernel code, 19176k reserved, 816k data, 236k init, 99280k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe17000 - 0xfffff000   (1952 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04e9000 - 0xc0524000   ( 236 kB)

      .data : 0xc0416882 - 0xc04e2894   ( 816 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0416882   (3162 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Using HPET for base-timer

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3994.25 BogoMIPS (lpj=19971297)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c054a000 soft=c052a000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3990.17 BogoMIPS (lpj=19950868)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06

Total of 2 processors activated (7984.43 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=22

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 5327k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0500-053f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 1000-1fff

  MEM window: 50200000-502fffff

  PREFETCH window: 50500000-505fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 50100000-501fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 50000000-500fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1181737818.540:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

DLM (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:04) installed

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:31) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:45) installed

Lock_DLM (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:42) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x40000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 3072k, total 16064k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH7: chipset revision 2

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x20b0-0x20b7, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x20b8-0x20bf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: MATSHITADVD-R UJ-857D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

i8042.c: No controller found.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0x50445400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io base 0x00002080

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 20, io base 0x00002060

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00002040

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 17, io base 0x00002020

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

input: Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

input: Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

hiddev96: USB HID v1.11 Device [Apple Computer, Inc. IR Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

input: HID 05ac:1000 as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [HID 05ac:1000] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1

input: HID 05ac:1000 as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [HID 05ac:1000] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[20]  MMIO=[50000000-500007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[8/8]

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00ac6

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 XX XX ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: invalid MAP value 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x20C8 ctl 0x20EE bmdma 0x20A0 irq 20

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x20C0 ctl 0x20EA bmdma 0x20A8 irq 20

scsi0 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x20CF

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x20CF

ata1.01: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 156301488 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.01: ata1: dev 1 multi count 16

ata1.01: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x20C7

scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHV2080B 0081 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda:<7>ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0019e3fffe2d4b0a]

 sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi disk sda

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 7834, nTxLock = 62674

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda2<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda3<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 16124K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x40000000

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

sky2 v1.10 addr 0x50200000 irq 17 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 2

sky2 eth1: addr 00:19:e3:62:5a:a4

sky2 eth1: enabling interface

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

Bridge firewalling registered

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[drm] Initialized i915 1.5.0 20060119 on minor 0

gentoo@livecd ~ $

----------

## stefanonafets

Ok,

saresti in grado di spiegare meglio il problema che incontri?

Che passi fai?

Quali messaggi di errore riscontri?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mah... sinceramente con i mac-tel (come quello in questione) le cose non mi sembrano tanto diverse...
> 
> 

 

Confermo, mi sto trovando benissimo

(mi manca ancora qualche pezzo, ma niente di importante) !!!

La guida su gentoo-wiki segnalata da Cerberos86 la trovi qui: HARDWARE Apple MacBook

----------

## codadilupo

ciao ragazzi, ritiro fuori questa discussione per un problema che sto avendo.

Come saprete, il dual/triple boot secondo bibbia dice che è necessario/consigliabile partizionare da diskutil secondo il comando:

```
diskutil /dev/disk0s2 xxG Linux Linux xxG "MS-DOS FAT32" xxG
```

cosi' da partizionare il disco in 4 partizioni: EFI, OSX, Linux, e DOS/NT

Ora, il problema è che a quanto pare il diskutil di OSX 10.5 non permette piu' la creazione di una partizione di tipo Linux (e infatti, il man diskutil di OSX 10.4 indica come partizioni possibile Linux, Swap, HFS+ etc, mentre il man diskutil di OSX 10.5 indica solo HFS+, FAT32, JFS etc.. senza avere la possibilità di specifica Linux o Swap).

Ora mo', io mi ritrovo, non avendo potuto partizionare come si deve, una partitio table come la seguente:

```
codas-macbook:~ coda$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *111.8 Gi   disk0

   1:                        EFI                         200.0 Mi   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS MacBook                 70.9 Gi    disk0s2

   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         34.5 Gi    disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                6.2 Gi     disk0s4

```

mentre il partition inspector di rEFIt dichiara:

```
*** Report for internal hard disk ***

Current GPT partition table:

 #      Start LBA      End LBA  Type

 1             40       409639  EFI System (FAT)

 2         409640    149045287  Mac OS X HFS+

 3      149045288    221449463  Basic Data

 4      221449464    234441607  Basic Data

Current MBR partition table:

 # A    Start LBA      End LBA  Type

 1              1       409639  ee  EFI Protective

 2         409640    149045287  af  Mac OS X HFS+

 3      149045288    221449463  83  Linux

 4 *    221449464    234441607  07  NTFS/HPFS

MBR contents:

 Boot Code: Unknown, but bootable

Partition at LBA 40:

 Boot Code: None (Non-system disk message)

 File System: FAT32

 Listed in GPT as partition 1, type EFI System (FAT)

Partition at LBA 409640:

 Boot Code: None

 File System: Unknown

 Listed in GPT as partition 2, type Mac OS X HFS+

 Listed in MBR as partition 2, type af  Mac OS X HFS+

Partition at LBA 149045288:

 Boot Code: None

 File System: XFS

 Listed in GPT as partition 3, type Basic Data

 Listed in MBR as partition 3, type 83  Linux

Partition at LBA 221449464:

 Boot Code: Windows NTLDR

 File System: NTFS

 Listed in GPT as partition 4, type Basic Data

 Listed in MBR as partition 4, type 07  NTFS/HPFS, active
```

E, ovviamente, nonostante tutto sia andato alla meglio, Gentoo non viene manco indicata da rEFIt come possibile OS   :Confused: 

sospetto che il problema sia che la partizione dedicata a Gentoo viene vista come Microsoft Basic da GPT, ma non posso fare una controprova, non avendo al momento modo di testare un partizionamento con il diskutil di OSX 10.4

Qualcuno potrebbe mica postarmi i comandi "diskutil list" e "partition inspector", cosi' da verificare cosa ci sia di diverso ?

Coda

----------

## celine

io ho una gentoo su un ibook g4 installata ormai da molto tempo.

Per creare le partizioni ho utilizzato parted dal live cd... forse puoi usarlo anche tu

----------

## codadilupo

 *celine wrote:*   

> io ho una gentoo su un ibook g4 installata ormai da molto tempo.
> 
> Per creare le partizioni ho utilizzato parted dal live cd... forse puoi usarlo anche tu

 

no, l'ibook g4 è per l'appunto un ppc, e non segue il partizionamento GUID per i mac-intel (non ha la EFI, tanto per dire)

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

oookey: ne sto venedo a capo.

Innanzitutto: sembra impossibile partizionare un macbook3,1 con i tool di Tiger. Seconda cosa: a quanto apre il problema è XFS: alcuni dichiarano che XFS è incompatibile con lilo, altri che sia incompatibile con grub, fatto sta che grub non mi rompe le scatole per installarsi su xfs, ma al riavvio non v'e' traccia del sistema operativo (cosa che, ad esempio, non avviene su un pc)

A questo punto sono riuscito a fare un triplo boot usando grub, ma dovendo accontentarmi di ext3.

Coda

----------

## crisandbea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> oookey: ne sto venedo a capo.
> 
> Innanzitutto: sembra impossibile partizionare un macbook3,1 con i tool di Tiger. Seconda cosa: a quanto apre il problema è XFS: alcuni dichiarano che XFS è incompatibile con lilo, altri che sia incompatibile con grub, fatto sta che grub non mi rompe le scatole per installarsi su xfs, ma al riavvio non v'e' traccia del sistema operativo (cosa che, ad esempio, non avviene su un pc)
> 
> A questo punto sono riuscito a fare un triplo boot usando grub, ma dovendo accontentarmi di ext3.
> ...

 

sei sicuro che si tratti di XFS???? io ho su tutte partizioni XFS  è nessun problema.....

----------

## CarloJekko

Vado un po su OT, ma ho sto dubbio da molto... se io avvesi il cd di installazione di LEOPARD... lo riuscerei ad installare sul mio computer (intel duo ecc.) ? E se inserissi l'hard disk di un mac-intel nel mio pc... partirebbe ??

----------

## codadilupo

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> sei sicuro che si tratti di XFS???? io ho su tutte partizioni XFS  è nessun problema.....

 

tu hai un triplo o un doppio boot ? anche la /boot è XFS ? Il portatile è stato partizionato da OSX 10.5 o da OSX 10.4 ?

Sono tutte variabili non da poco, a quanto pare  :Wink: 

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Mon Dec 17, 2007 5:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Vado un po su OT, ma ho sto dubbio da molto... se io avvesi il cd di installazione di LEOPARD... lo riuscerei ad installare sul mio computer (intel duo ecc.) ? E se inserissi l'hard disk di un mac-intel nel mio pc... partirebbe ??

 

è decisamente una violazione dello SLA Apple, ma esisteono degli hack che ti permettono di farlo, a patto che tu abbia macchine con caratteristiche specifiche. Leggi del progetto osx86.org per saperne di piu'.

Coda

----------

## crisandbea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   sei sicuro che si tratti di XFS???? io ho su tutte partizioni XFS  è nessun problema..... 
> 
> tu hai un triplo o un doppio boot ? anche la /boot è XFS ? Il portatile è stato partizionato da OSX 10.5 o da OSX 10.4 ?
> 
> Sono tutte variabili non da poco, a quanto pare 
> ...

 

doppio boot, la /boot è anch'essa xfs,  è stato partizionato da OSX 10.4,  dopo aver smadornato un pò però, ho seguito un pò di guide in giro, ed alla fine è andato tutto,   ho utilizzato  Bootcamp  per partizionare, cosi come se volessi installare Windows, però quando viene richiesto il cd di Windows ho messo quello di Gentoo,   dopo andando in un altro terminale(con ctrl+f2) ho installato refit per sincronizzare la partition table sul gpt e sull'mbr.

nb:il macbook era ancora immacolato, quindi se facevo danni non avrei perso nessun dato. ho provato ed è andato.

ciauz

----------

## codadilupo

insomma: è tutto diverso  :Wink: 

Il partizionamento lo faccio da leopard (anche perchè se lo faccio da parted comunque leopard mi dice che devo riformattare), metto su un triplo boot e ho una sola partizione a disposizione (e finchè ho tentato di tenermi xfs non ne ha voluto sapere di partire).

l'unica cosa in comune è la marca del produttore e il fatto che usiamo entrambi rEFIt  :Wink: 

Ad ogni modo, visto che anche il mio è ancora immacolato, posso smanacciare quanto voglio, e penso che provero' a fare 5 partizioni primarie.

Suppongo che se lascio che la 4a partizione sia Xp, e metto la terza di 50Mb con solo /boot poi grub non abbia problemi a farmi partire la quinta partizione di / ...

vedremo!

Coda

----------

## crisandbea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> insomma: è tutto diverso 
> 
> Il partizionamento lo faccio da leopard (anche perchè se lo faccio da parted comunque leopard mi dice che devo riformattare), metto su un triplo boot e ho una sola partizione a disposizione (e finchè ho tentato di tenermi xfs non ne ha voluto sapere di partire).
> 
> l'unica cosa in comune è la marca del produttore e il fatto che usiamo entrambi rEFIt 
> ...

 

prova a dare uno sguardo qui anche se probabilmente lo hai già guardato.

ciauz

----------

## codadilupo

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> prova a dare uno sguardo qui anche se probabilmente lo hai già guardato.

 

ehehe, ovviamente, è stato il primo link  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## =DvD=

Io su un macbook pro ho usato refit come boot loader, e poi mi sono partizionato il disco con gparted da livecd.

Non vedo perche' usare i tools di apple quando quelli nostrani funzionano (meglio)  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Io su un macbook pro ho usato refit come boot loader, e poi mi sono partizionato il disco con gparted da livecd.
> 
> Non vedo perche' usare i tools di apple quando quelli nostrani funzionano (meglio) 

 

Perchè - e non ne so il motivo - se partiziono direttamente da gparted, senza aver prima creato la partizione da diskutil, poi diskutil non funziona piu  :Razz: 

Tra l'altro, gparted non è in grado di ridimensionare hfs+ case-sensitivie journaled, per cui è giocoforza farlo da diskutil

P.S.: comunque il problema era riuscire ad usare XFS su /boot, non partizionare il disco... e ad ogni modo, ora il triplo boot funziona  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## =DvD=

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tra l'altro, gparted non è in grado di ridimensionare hfs+ case-sensitivie journaled, per cui è giocoforza farlo da diskutil
> 
> 

 

Mi ero scordato del case sentisiive. 

Cmq diskutil non funziona piu' neeno a me (ho il triplo boot), ma me ne sono fregato con l'idea che non lo uso (gparted) e che prima o poi facciano un aggiornamento che lo sistemi.  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> Tra l'altro, gparted non è in grado di ridimensionare hfs+ case-sensitivie journaled, per cui è giocoforza farlo da diskutil
> 
>  
> ...

 

Eh, ma da quel che m'e' parso di capire, diskutil non funziona perchè non riconosce il partizionamento hibrido GUID/MBR

Facendo come ho fatto, ho perso la possibilità di usare xfs (anche se sembra che ci sia chi c'e' riuscito  :Wink: ), pero' ho la partition table apposto e posso ridimensionare sia hfs+ che ntfs che ext3 (il primo da diskutl, gl'altri da parted  :Wink: )

Ovviamente il pc era intonso, e ho potuto smanacciare due settimane prima di poter - finalmente - scrivere questo post da gentoo  :Wink: 

P.S.: grazie a peach, questo è il mio rEFIt  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## =DvD=

Che figo  :Smile: 

Il mio ha il pinguino classico  :Smile: 

----------

